# Aruba exchange vs. Aruba all inclusive



## suenmike32 (Sep 27, 2010)

This is probably a crazy question..however ya never know till ya ask.
Is there any "all inclusive hotels (in Aruba), that also deal in timeshares?

Simply put, I own a 2 BR Platinum season unit at Ocean Pointe in Palm Beach.
I'd love to swap the entire unit (it has a lock-off) for a 1 week stay at an "A-I" hotel in Aruba. I realize the timeshares and hotels are like apples and oranges.
However, only being relatively familiar with the Marriott organization, I wondered if there was another multi-faceted chain that could fulfill a request such as that. 
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## sun&fun (Sep 27, 2010)

The Occidental Grand Aruba and the RUI Palace Resort are 2 that I know of.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2010)

Just to clarify, if you trade into an AI, you still have to pay the AI fee.


----------



## Larry (Sep 27, 2010)

*Why would you want AI in Aruba?????*

Aruba Renaissance and the Divi resorts have an AI option. I'm not sure what  the additional cost is but most people I have spoken to did not feel it was worth the price. In addition Aruba has some of the best restaurants in the Caribbean so why would anyone want to be limited to what restaurants are available through the AI programs.

As far as Occidental Grand Aruba AI, it is way overpriced in my opinion and you could probably do better by buying an AI package at Occidental without paying for the timeshare exchange fee, maintenance fee and airfare separately. I believe that Occidental AI for timeshare is mandatory. shrug:


----------



## shar (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree that  it is not worth the extra money to pay for an AI in Aruba. Great restaurants all over the place and many this past summer were running specials.  AI is definitley not worth the money in Aruba.

Shar


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Sep 28, 2010)

I will add another vote to "no all inclusive" - the restaurant choices are just way too good in aruba.  I think you will miss a lot of great food and evening atmosphere.


----------



## dogwood7 (Sep 28, 2010)

I recently requested information from an owner at Occidental Grand Aruba. She told me that she believes I can purchase the AI for $110 per person, per day. Children 15 and under were 1/2 price. Kids under 6 were free. It reminds me of the Atlantis food plan. For my family, not worth the extra cost.


----------



## tombo (Sep 29, 2010)

dogwood7 said:


> I recently requested information from an owner at Occidental Grand Aruba. She told me that she believes I can purchase the AI for $110 per person, per day. Children 15 and under were 1/2 price. Kids under 6 were free. It reminds me of the Atlantis food plan. For my family, not worth the extra cost.



Not a bargain and like others before I vote no. You will not be able to eat at all of the great restaurants on the Island in a week if you eat at a different place every meal. Don't lock yourself into eating at the same resort complex for the week.

We liketo eat breakfast in the room, so that means we can spend $35 each for lunch and $75 each for supper each day eating at many varied restaurants for the same $110 each a day. If you don't have mixed drinks (or not too many) you can eat at the best places on the Island for much cheaper than that.


----------



## Anne S (Sep 29, 2010)

According to the RCI directory, the mandatory all inclusive fee for the Grand Occidental in Aruba is $159 for adults and $79.50 for children, up until Dec. 22, 2010.


----------



## Larry (Sep 29, 2010)

Anne S said:


> According to the RCI directory, the mandatory all inclusive fee for the Grand Occidental in Aruba is $159 for adults and $79.50 for children, up until Dec. 22, 2010.



Like I said it's way overpriced and not worth it IMHO.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 29, 2010)

Agree with all above - AI in Aruba is not worth it - too many good restaurants - inexpensive too!  Linda


----------

